# Wireless LAN without router



## Pete1burn (Jun 1, 2009)

Is it possible to set one up?  Basically I'm looking to do some LAN gaming between two laptops, but we don't have a router.  Can I make my machine like a host for the other laptop to connect to?


----------



## Disparia (Jun 1, 2009)

Yup, look into ad-hoc wireless networking.


----------



## Pete1burn (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I did that, and set up an ad hoc network with my laptop being the host, but it doesn't connect.  It just says Waiting for Network...


----------



## Hunt3r (Jun 1, 2009)

yes


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 1, 2009)

Ad-hoc or crossover cable.


----------

